# Should the inspector even be commenting on this? - Audio cable and conduit



## Yikes (Jun 7, 2015)

I have a client that is remodeling their church sanctuary.  The want to re-use a previously abandoned cast iron plumbing pipe under the sanctuary, to run low-voltage audio cabling (mike cords, Cat5, etc.) from a sound booth up to the stage.  The inspector first said "no" because the old pipe was never tested as conduit.  Now he's saying maybe, if we can do calcs on the thermal consuctivity of the pipe.

My own impression is that this isn't even covered under the scope of the NEC, and therefore is not under the inspector's scope of purview.  True, the code talks about 0-600 volts, and obviously it's got some voltage in it, but it's for communication, not power supply and distribution.

What say you?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 7, 2015)

Yikes said:
			
		

> ... isn't even covered under the scope of the NEC


NEC Articles 725 and 800


----------



## Msradell (Jun 7, 2015)

Here is an article that may give you some more insight: http://www.cablinginstall.com/articles/print/volume-21/issue-9/features/data-comm-cables-and-the-2014-national-electrical-code.html.  Especially in something like a church which is an area public assembly the inspectors are going to certainly be overly cautious if anything.


----------



## ICE (Jun 8, 2015)

Yikes said:
			
		

> Now he's saying maybe, if we can do calcs on the thermal consuctivity of the pipe.


I think that the inspector is screwing with you.  Shoot him some numbers and when he asks you where you got them, tell him that your cousin is an aerospace engineer that works for NASA.

And as an aside, there's no way that I would sign off on wire pulled through abandoned cast iron waste pipe.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jun 8, 2015)

Some things just sound like a bad idea. That sounds like a bad idea.

But... what if you ran pvc conduit into the same pipe? Does that change things?

Brent.


----------



## jdfruit (Jun 8, 2015)

MASSDRIVER

Contact "Yikes" and offer your services, he may take you up on it. Please take lots of pix, I would like to see how you can thread pvc conduit through cast iron.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jun 8, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> MASSDRIVERContact "Yikes" and offer your services, he may take you up on it. Please take lots of pix, I would like to see how you can thread pvc conduit through cast iron.


Smarta55  

I was thinking IF the pipe was 4", and pretty much strait, you might be able to run lengths of smaller pvc down it, provided you have access to both sides of the pipe.

I don't invision this being a guy fishing cat 5 down the Padre's old toilet and grabbing it before it hits the street.

Brent.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 8, 2015)

Pull the Smurf tube through the cast :roll:

I would think that damp environment and no telling  what is in the pipes might play havoc on the installation in the future


----------



## jdfruit (Jun 8, 2015)

MASSDRIVER

Thanks for the complement and position promotion, have been called lots worse.


----------



## ICE (Jun 8, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Some things just sound like a bad idea. That sounds like a bad idea.But... what if you ran pvc conduit into the same pipe? Does that change things?
> 
> Brent.


I was going to say, "No shlt?"  Then I figured naw there's plenty of shlt.


----------



## Msradell (Jun 8, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Pull the Smurf tube through the cast :roll:I would think that damp environment and no telling  what is in the pipes might play havoc on the installation in the future


Smurf tube sounds like the perfect solution!


----------



## north star (Jun 9, 2015)

*& ~ ~ &*

If installing the smurf tubing, there are certain requirements for

not reducing the internal diameter of the tubing itself [ RE: Article

362.24 ], and for securing & supporting the tubing [ RE: 362.30 ]

and securely fastening [ RE: 362.30(A) ], `14 NEC.

*& ~ ~ &*


----------

